# Getting the "tip" message out there



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

A thought occurred to me today when I saw the Uber passenger app update on iOS today. With each app store release, the application * rating is reset and all old reviews are no longer visible.

If every driver would jump online (with every passenger app release), give a 1* review, and make note of the lack of tip functionality; it would start to spread some notice of this issue. This would likely work the same in the Google Play store.

Anyway, I posted my 1* review today, and will continue with each update moving forward.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Good idea, done on Google!


----------



## Renegade (Jul 31, 2015)

Im soooooooo IN!!!


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

andaas said:


> A thought occurred to me today when I saw the Uber passenger app update on iOS today. With each app store release, the application * rating is reset and all old reviews are no longer visible.
> 
> If every driver would jump online (with every passenger app release), give a 1* review, and make note of the lack of tip functionality; it would start to spread some notice of this issue. This would likely work the same in the Google Play store.
> 
> Anyway, I posted my 1* review today, and will continue with each update moving forward.


Good idea, I will do it right now


----------



## NH_Uber_Driver (Apr 23, 2015)

Done


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Cool


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's uber job to get the message out there. All I can do is report the people who tip in violation of the cashless system. They threatened me with the deactivation if I accept any tips.


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

I did it a while ago. 1* until tip option is added.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

William1964 said:


> It's uber job to get the message out there. All I can do is report the people who tip in violation of the cashless system. They threatened me with the deactivation if I accept any tips.


How stupid !


----------

